# Bareboat Charters in North and South Carolina



## ArcherBowman (Jul 1, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a charter company in North or South Carolina. I'm looking for something around 32' long for a week, and I don't have a lot of money to spend.

Also willing to consider the Eastern half of the Gulf Coast, say, Mississippi over to the Panhandle.

Any idea?


----------



## Letrappes (Apr 30, 2010)

There are two charter companies in Oriental, NC neither of which I've had experience with. There's another in Washington, NC called Carolina Wind which I've heard good things about. I've seen them posting around on the forums here. No clue about the gulf coast or SC.


----------

